# Honey toffee



## blamb61

I made some last night. 

Heat honey 1 1/2 cups on stove to 280 F (use candy thermometer). 
Spread out on greased parchment paper. 
Let sit for 10 min then take off paper and pull tell color changes (couple of minutes). 
Roll into big ball and chill for 10 min (I used fridge. Freezer may be better). 
Cut into four pieces and roll into long sections. Too warm its hard to cut (sticky). Too cold its hard to cut (fractures).
Top each with toasted sesame seeds, crushed red pepper, salt (kosher), or nothing. 
Cut into pieces . Might need to chill it a couple minutes 1st.
Keep separate or they will form a glob. 
Yummy!


----------



## biggraham610

This weekend............... thanks for the recipe! G


----------



## Sky

this one is a winner....super easy too.... the kids had fun pulling the candy like it was taffy... 

after it was done, we cut into pieces and stored in fridge between layers of wax paper..... FWIW....Wax paper is not a good substitute for parchment paper - once everything cools down it all sticks together.... we skiped Blambs directions :"Keep separate or they will form a glob. "....that's is indeed the case.... lesson learned....... 

moving to the keeper pile of recipes... 
Sky


----------



## blamb61

Sky said:


> this one is a winner....super easy too.... the kids had fun pulling the candy like it was taffy...
> 
> after it was done, we cut into pieces and stored in fridge between layers of wax paper..... FWIW....Wax paper is not a good substitute for parchment paper - once everything cools down it all sticks together.... we skiped Blambs directions :"Keep separate or they will form a glob. "....that's is indeed the case.... lesson learned.......
> 
> moving to the keeper pile of recipes...
> Sky


If it globs up, just roll it back out and cut it again after getting the temp right so cuts easy. Thats what I did.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

thanks for sharing can't wait to try!


----------

